# E/m 99406



## careyd (Oct 15, 2013)

I need some help on proper coding 99406 with another e/m code ex: 99201- 99205, 99211-99215 and post op visits. I think I need to add a 25 modifier to 99406 w/ dx code 305.1

Part 2 do you know if Medicare is bundling these e/m codes. 

Thanks for any input,

Carey


----------



## wrightju1 (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks like you are able to code that with an Office Visit E/M code with the 25 modifier as long as the office visit is not pertaining to smoking or smoking related illness.   I don't believe it's Medicare allowable.  However, if the patient is Medicare it may work as a screening under G0436 or G0437.  Double check the requirments on the CMS website though.


----------

